
Condé Nast Shutters Self Magazine in Print, More Cuts on the Way - perseusprime11
http://wwd.com/business-news/media/conde-nast-closes-self-magazine-10715645-10715645/
======
gerbilly
I find it sad what is happening to the journalism industry as it is
'disrupted' by the internet.

Where are we going to get our news from after all the news organizations shut
down? From our friends on Facebook who already agree with us? From propaganda
mills that hire people to write fake social media posts?

The industry may not have been perfect, but on its best days it uncovered
important stories, and backed it up with fact checking and an attempt at being
fair and balanced.

~~~
blfr
_Where are we going to get our news from after all the news organizations shut
down?_

I have stopped reading them or watching tv a while ago, and even started to
actively avoid mainstream media. My life has not been impacted in any way
except having a little more free time.

News is not necessary. It doesn't enrich your life. It's just something to put
on and feel smarter than if you put on a sitcom.

Try this, I do it every time I'm home: watch people watch the news, and then
ask them what was on. Pretend you didn't hear some segment or just flat out
ask them to summarize. Most people most of the time won't be able to tell you.
And they're perfectly functioning, intelligent adults.

At best it doesn't matter. At worst it's actively harmful by giving you these
easily accessible stories that bear no relation to your life. Good riddance.

~~~
criddell
> Try this, I do it every time I'm home: watch people watch the news

Do you think that's unique to television news, or do you think the same is
true of people reading newspapers (analog or digital)?

~~~
blfr
I haven't tested it and no one I know still reads regular newspapers so it
would be difficult. Perhaps reading is more active, or it's easier to "rewind"
when your attention drifts off for a while, because people can definitely
string together some summary of a book they're reading or read.

------
supernumerary
"Under her stewardship, she’s been able to grow traffic to a high of 5.1
million uniques in September, according to comScore." Seems very high - does
anyone know how this is actually calculated and whether or not it includes
paid traffic?

~~~
donohoe
Hard to say, in general they do exclude paid traffic and only report "organic
traffic' when they self-report numbers.

However comScore is its own thing so I'm unsure and would guess it includes
paid-traffic.

That said, typically I've found Omniture numbers higher than comScore and IMHO
are a more accurate reflection...

TLDR; I'd say the growth is genuine.

------
meirelles
Here in Brazil some big publishers are struggling to survive as well. Many
brands are spending more online, that usually means spending at FB. For many
reasons making money from advertising is harder than ever, but IMHO the
biggest reason is the FB is sucking up big chunks of ad budgets. It's hard to
compete with them (user-generated content, great ad tech, creeping amount of
data to mine, hugeee traffic, etc).

------
malloreon
"There had also been buzz of closing Teen Vogue in print — a persistent rumor
that hasn’t fully materialized. (Instead, the company recently decided to cut
the magazine’s frequency to four issues a year from nine, months after it
moved editor in chief Amy Astley to Architectural Digest.)"

Seems a strange move, Teen Vogue's EiC moving to Architectural Digest.

------
Neliquat
Reddit next...

